
Perfect decision: outsourcing to Poland - startupworks
http://blog.sunscrapers.com/post/153773500282/perfect-decision-outsourcing-to-poland
======
dozzie
Please stop propagating such baseless and contentless opinions. It's sad that,
apart from geographical location, Poland's IT workforce is graded in such
articles by successes in algorithmic quiz competitions that are totally
irrelevant to real-world programming.

